# Small motor gear puller/press



## ronbo40 (Mar 8, 2011)

I have a dc small motor i need to pull the gear off and replace it with a larger gear. Is there a gear puller that can be purchased on the market place. Also, what is the method to pushing the new gear on the shaft?


----------



## Mac The Knife (Jul 23, 2002)

look for some online slot car stores. Or ebay,again slotcar,1/24 scale


----------

